# Good legit steroid source



## zeonbee (Jul 9, 2009)

HI,been ripped of acouple of times in the past,so i wanted to share agood and reliable source for all you people in the same boat,no bullshit wedsite just contact [email protected] always has agood range of stock at decent prices,uk orders are always within the week of payment well they have been with me and iv never been dissapointed nor have friends,good luck..


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 9, 2009)

zeonbee said:


> HI,been ripped of acouple of times in the past,so i wanted to share agood and reliable source for all you people in the same boat,no bullshit wedsite just contact [email protected] always has agood range of stock at decent prices,uk orders are always within the week of payment well they have been with me and iv never been dissapointed nor have friends,good luck..



Please ignore this thread. Your asking to be ripped off if you don't. Stick to trusted sponsors with thousands of feedbacks.


----------

